# Naxos Vaughan Williams



## Naxos (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone a fan of Vaughan Williams should check out Naxos Direct's 20% off sale on all Naxos Vaughan Williams releases, including the stunning new recording of Sancta Civitas and Dona Nobis Pacem by The Bach Choir, The Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra and David Hill: http://www.naxosdirect.co.uk/page/20 percent Off Vaughan Williams Classics/

The oratorio _Sancta Civitas,_ one of his most original choral works, strikingly deploys vocal and orchestral forces to depict the battle between good and evil from the Book of Revelation.

Written in 1936, his cantata _Dona nobis pacem _sets powerful Biblical texts alongside those by Walt Whitman and John Bright and is both a warning that mankind was sliding disastrously towards another war and a plea for a world without strife.

If you are a fan of Naxos, then check out their new UK page on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Naxos-UK/105602482808448?ref=ts

We look forward to hearing your comments!


----------

